# Lawn Care



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Grund Lawn Care
Ive been in business for several years and I'm looking to pick up some yards in the Milton and Pace area. I do quality work and give free estimates. I'm licensed and Insured. 983-9221


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

How much for an average residential yard. Not talking about a 1/2 acre. Just a regular small front and back yard.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> How much for an average residential yard. Not talking about a 1/2 acre. Just a regular small front and back yard.


I live in Milton and have Ford's Lawn Care doing my lawn for a couple of years now. He does a great job and charges me $40 a time and come twice a week. I also give him a Christmas bonus of $50 each year.

If he ever stops cutting I will look on here for someone to continue.


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

DoneDeal2, I generally charge $40 for a yard that size but Id have to look at it to give an accurate price.


----------

